
BASHing data: Truncated data items - eaguyhn
https://www.polydesmida.info/BASHing/2018-07-04.html
======
cryath
Quite a nice cautionary regarding data truncation. I've seen enough data loss
due to the data items being placed in unfavourable environments, even when
such an issue may not be immediately obvious. Ultimately, it usually happens
to all of us at least once, though that doesn't mean we shouldn't avoid it at
all costs. Worst case scenario, hope it wasn't the only copy of the data.

